

Xorg.conf - alhad
http://xkcd.com/963/

======
ajross
Funny, but sort of a low blow. Virtually everything in a modern X server
installation is autoconfigured based on hardware detection. On my fedora 15
box, the only content at all is the keyboard setting (because the builtin PS/2
keyboards on modern laptops still can't be probed for layout), and that gets
populated at install time when I select "US English" from the list.

~~~
sixtofour
"Funny, but sort of a low blow. Virtually everything in a modern X server
installation is autoconfigured based on hardware detection."

No, that's _why_ he can be so happy. He's not bashing X itself, but the config
file. Because of autoconfiguration, he hasn't had the need to go into the file
for a long time.

That makes me happy too.

